# Costume makeup



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone here do makeup effects. I am looking for like old makeup effects by dick smith. i saw a book of homemade effects with stuff you have in your moms kitchen. does any1 do this type of stuff?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Bodybagging is probably the one you want to go to with this. Is Bodybagging in the house?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have that Dick Smith book. I practically memorized it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I do the occasional stage make-up if that helps at all...


----------

